# Some Canadian soda ACL’s



## Donas12 (Nov 16, 2020)

It’s been tough with all the flea markets and shows being shut down this year in my area. Always great to make good connections with other fellow collectors and keep the hobby going...
Thought I’d share some of my Canadian acl pick ups from this year.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice pick ups!  There are some in there that I recognize as being good ones, and some others with great graphics that I've never seen before.


----------



## BillHaddo (Nov 21, 2020)

Wow, some difficult to find Ontario bottles amongst those, nice finds!!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## embe (Nov 22, 2020)

Like how you grouped them by color.  Only one in my meager collection is the big 4 line.

I particularely like the Kitchener Beverages


----------



## new2bottles (Nov 30, 2020)

Donas12 said:


> It’s been tough with all the flea markets and shows being shut down this year in my area. Always great to make good connections with other fellow collectors and keep the hobby going...
> Thought I’d share some of my Canadian acl pick ups from this year. View attachment 214422View attachment 214423View attachment 214424View attachment 214425


Please let me know if you have any uncommon Canadian Art Deco crown tops to sell (or trade).  Here are some of mine.  Nice to meet you!  John in Saline, Michigan


----------



## RCO (Nov 30, 2020)

have a couple of those bottles ( gray's Collingwood , Cleco and Sundial Aurora ) . couple others like Woodlond and Kik I have other bottles from the same brand but not the one you posted 

seen the others before , only 1 bottle there I've never seen the Havelock , its got the same art deco style as others bottles I have but with an acl front . believe its from Sydney NS as I have a picture of a different Havelock bottle from there


----------



## brent little (Nov 30, 2020)

I just sold 15000. acls to a guy by the name of Jared Rooth.He is Owen Sound ,Ontario way.


----------



## embe (Nov 30, 2020)

15 thousand bottles?


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 1, 2020)

RCO said:


> have a couple of those bottles ( gray's Collingwood , Cleco and Sundial Aurora ) . couple others like Woodlond and Kik I have other bottles from the same brand but not the one you posted
> 
> seen the others before , only 1 bottle there I've never seen the Havelock , its got the same art deco style as others bottles I have but with an acl front . believe its from Sydney NS as I have a picture of a different Havelock bottle from there


I need this one.  Do you have it?  Sell?  Thanks,.


----------



## RCO (Dec 1, 2020)

brent little said:


> I just sold 15000. acls to a guy by the name of Jared Rooth.He is Owen Sound ,Ontario way.



1500 or 15,000 ? either way a lot of bottles , where were they all from ? assuming they must of been in storage somewhere for there to be that many in one place


----------



## RCO (Dec 1, 2020)

new2bottles said:


> I need this one.  Do you have it?  Sell?  Thanks,.



the Mcdonalds North Bay bottle , that picture looks like the 7 oz bottle , is also a clear and green 10 or maybe its 12 oz bottle its bigger than the smaller one . 

there doesn't seem to be many of the smaller 7 oz around for some reason , I don't have or known of any extra . is more of the bigger ones around


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 1, 2020)

RCO said:


> the Mcdonalds North Bay bottle , that picture looks like the 7 oz bottle , is also a clear and green 10 or maybe its 12 oz bottle its bigger than the smaller one .
> 
> there doesn't seem to be many of the smaller 7 oz around for some reason , I don't have or known of any extra . is more of the bigger ones around


Has a thistle on the back!  Keep any eye out for me?  Thank you!


----------



## RCO (Dec 1, 2020)

ok that is the 7 oz one , found a picture of the green 12 oz bottle , it doesn't have the thistle on back but a very similar design , the clear and green 12 oz seem to be more common than the 7 oz 

i'll keep an eye out for any art deco style bottles from Macdonalds Nbay but being winter and with covid cancelling our bottle shows I'm not really sure i'll come across much


----------



## brent little (Dec 1, 2020)

15000.They where in a garage in Niagara Falls. The guy was a huge collector/hoarder. i also bought 11000 record albums. The building was 24 x24 and filled to the ceiling from the front to the back pretty much .It took 6 pickup truck and 21/2 ton trailer loads to bring it all home. one of the weirdest picks i have ever done.


----------



## RCO (Dec 1, 2020)

brent little said:


> 15000.They where in a garage in Niagara Falls. The guy was a huge collector/hoarder. i also bought 11000 record albums. The building was 24 x24 and filled to the ceiling from the front to the back pretty much .It took 6 pickup truck and 21/2 ton trailer loads to bring it all home. one of the weirdest picks i have ever done.



anything interesting in the lot ? have to assume there'd be a lot of commons with that amount of volume of bottles . he must of just kept anything he found or could buy cheap . he likely wasn't buying expensive bottles 

hoarding is kind of hard to explain or understand , I recall there used to be someone at our dump who'd take home anything from the free/donation bin even if it wasn't worth anything , he was always there taking stuff and who knows what he did with it


----------



## Donas12 (Dec 1, 2020)

RCO said:


> have a couple of those bottles ( gray's Collingwood , Cleco and Sundial Aurora ) . couple others like Woodlond and Kik I have other bottles from the same brand but not the one you posted
> 
> seen the others before , only 1 bottle there I've never seen the Havelock , its got the same art deco style as others bottles I have but with an acl front . believe its from Sydney NS as I have a picture of a different Havelock bottle from there


Yes it’s from Nova Scotia. But picked it up out west in Alberta. Long way from its home. I really like the acl bottles such as this that have a lot of deco like design to it. This one is design registered 1931 embossed on the bottom. It’s a 6 oz. Seems like quite an early acl for Canada in general??


----------



## embe (Dec 1, 2020)

11 thousand record albums? wow.   That would have also made for some heavy lifting.


----------



## RCO (Dec 1, 2020)

Donas12 said:


> Yes it’s from Nova Scotia. But picked it up out west in Alberta. Long way from its home. I really like the acl bottles such as this that have a lot of deco like design to it. This one is design registered 1931 embossed on the bottom. It’s a 6 oz. Seems like quite an early acl for Canada in general??



there is a lot of people from Cape Breton who moved to alberta for work . there is a collector in Edmonton who specifically collects Cape Breton bottles and has a lot of them 

that bottle wouldn't of been used in 31 , acl's weren't being used by then , that's just the date bottle was designed , it was likely used in the 40s or early 50's for a  period of time before Havelock switched over to another bottle design


----------



## RCO (Dec 1, 2020)

wanted to note that all the bottles in that art deco design are dated 1931 on bottom but many were used much later , its just a trade mark date . 

I have a bottle similar to yours but from barrie Ontario , art deco design but acl front , the bottler its for didn't exist in 31 , only operated from mid 40's > mid 50's


----------



## Donas12 (Dec 1, 2020)

RCO said:


> wanted to note that all the bottles in that art deco design are dated 1931 on bottom but many were used much later , its just a trade mark date .
> 
> I have a bottle similar to yours but from barrie Ontario , art deco design but acl front , the bottler its for didn't exist in 31 , only operated from mid 40's > mid 50's


Good to know. Thanks !


----------



## JKL (Dec 2, 2020)

new2bottles said:


> I need this one.  Do you have it?  Sell?  Thanks,.View attachment 214998


Is this the bottle that has the Scottish Thistle embossed on the back?  If so than I don't think that bottle is easy to find.  It took me many years to find one.  Based on the info on the bottom this design was registered in 1950.  I have 12 different variations of Macdonald Beverage bottles and most have great designs










.  The second example is a great look too.


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 2, 2020)

JKL said:


> Is this the bottle that has the Scottish Thistle embossed on the back?  If so than I don't think that bottle is easy to find.  It took me many years to find one.  Based on the info on the bottom this design was registered in 1950.  I have 12 different variations of Macdonald Beverage bottles and most have great designsView attachment 215037View attachment 215038View attachment 215039View attachment 215040View attachment 215041.  The second example is a great look too.


I do feel lucky to have found the second one you show, which is in mint condition (see pic).  I can actually buy the one with the thistle, albeit with a bad chip (so I’ll wait).  Please be on the lookout for this bottle for me, as well as other weird Canadians, such as (see pics).


----------



## RCO (Dec 2, 2020)

JKL said:


> Is this the bottle that has the Scottish Thistle embossed on the back?  If so than I don't think that bottle is easy to find.  It took me many years to find one.  Based on the info on the bottom this design was registered in 1950.  I have 12 different variations of Macdonald Beverage bottles and most have great designs.  The second example is a great look too.



I'm not sure why its so uncommon but agree its harder to find than the other macdonalds bottles , I have a number of different north bay bottles , many are clear but some are green for ginger ale . I even found my first cans from north bay the other day , for Temagami dry ginger ale 

not sure why but never found either of the 2 bottles you posted in the wild even in broken condition , have found several other bottles from north bay in this area , this summer I found one for silver foam ginger ale off a dock here 

I'm sure if there is a good dock to swim around for bottles in north bay you'd find some , that's how I found a lot of bottles here , mostly I'd find Browns beverages or coke though


----------



## RCO (Dec 2, 2020)

new2bottles said:


> I do feel lucky to have found the second one you show, which is in mint condition (see pic).  I can actually buy the one with the thistle, albeit with a bad chip (so I’ll wait).  Please be on the lookout for this bottle for me, as well as other weird Canadians, such as (see pics).



the embossed Macdonalds 30's era bottle is always desirable , you don't see it for sale much here . I have one that I bought a couple years ago but never found one in the wild yet 

the Orange Dandy bottle is common , not sure why it be hard to find , pretty sure I could find one if I visited the right antique mall , not sure why there'd be none for sale online but keep in mind shipping is more $ expense here so sellers might only be posting more expensive bottles online and not listed ones only worth $10 or less 

the Hamilton beverages bottles are pretty tough to find , I've never had one and don't even recall ever having the chance to buy one , only seen pictures of them online . that green 7 oz with red x is uncommon too , I don't recall seeing it before


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 6, 2020)

RCO said:


> ok that is the 7 oz one , found a picture of the green 12 oz bottle , it doesn't have the thistle on back but a very similar design , the clear and green 12 oz seem to be more common than the 7 oz
> 
> i'll keep an eye out for any art deco style bottles from Macdonalds Nbay but being winter and with covid cancelling our bottle shows I'm not really sure i'll come across much
> 
> View attachment 215013View attachment 215013


Do you know of this bottle, Dr. Sunny?  How hard is it to obtain?  Thanks.


----------



## RCO (Dec 7, 2020)

i don't have one , at first I didn't even think it was Canadian cause its not from Ontario . had to look thru my pictures and such . found 2 and 1 shows the back appears to be called " dr sunny beverages co ltd "

the bottle is from Quebec , a town called " grand mere " it doesn't appear to be that big , beside Shawinigan Quebec . I doubt its very common to come across , I've never seen 1 inperson , the picture likely came off ebay a couple years ago


----------



## RCO (Dec 8, 2020)

was bored earlier and flipped thru facebook marketplace a site I don't normally look thru , was a box full of Macdonald's bottles in North Bay but only appeared to be 1 version . 

an acl bottle called pop o'the north , never actually found one before and don't have one . don't think there that common but this guy had a box of them . but add disappeared later tonight so assume he sold them or pulled them off if he realised they were hard to find 

I saved the picture from his add before he pulled it , can see they were in pretty good shape


----------

